# Myers Coctail-Vitamin Infusion



## michaelkrylowski@gmail.com  (Feb 7, 2017)

michaelkrylowski@gmail.com

Does anyone have any experience billing/coding Myers Cocktail/vitamin infusion? We are currently billing 96365 for the infusion, but cannot locate a code/codes for Myers cocktail or all individual vitamins. If I do have a code for a specific vitamin from HCPCS book, they are not paid off the 2017 Fee Schedule? Any feedback, will be appreciated!


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 7, 2017)

I think it would be an unlisted compounded drug code? My understanding is its not covered by any commercial or government health plans. If you have been billing and getting paid for the infusion code you may have been paid inappropriately.


----------

